# “Stealth eco” how to mod the air grille U0284



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I needed an aftermarket intercooler(heat exchanger) as all boosted engines do. I got the ZZP intercooler and it installed pretty good and easy. My Cruze is an eco which means it has that air grille device (where an intercooler belongs) and will throw a code if removed. So here is the instructions for what I did and how I avoided the lost communication with grille code. All you need to do is carefully saw the plastic pieces so that you basically make a 4” version of the part. Using some good tape like electrical tape to hold it together and zip tie it through the hole next to the horns. I’ve attached a picture.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

This sounds like an interesting project, but I am not able to follow what you did as I do not own an ECO. What are the chances you could follow this and write up a proper tutorial?


*How-To: Write a Tutorial*


Looking forward to seeing more pics as well.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2019)

I will work on a tutorial when I get to a computer. The project only applies to the eco model and only if that eco model is getting an aftermarket intercooler.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

We want to be the go to forum for Cruzes. Any tutorial you can contribute is worth the effort.

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------

